# 805 Ear cropping



## sik350 (Feb 9, 2010)

I live in the 805 california area and wanted to know where if anyone knows locally where i cna get my dogs ears cropped. :woof:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my cousin has some places he goes to up here in Bakersfield.. i think he goes to Porterville actually


----------



## sik350 (Feb 9, 2010)

porterville is like 4 hours away. I want someone a lil more local for the after care.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

If you're willing to drive about 2.5 hours to Encino/Studio City you will only need to make 4 trips total. The initial cropping, and once a week for 3 after-care visits. 

The vet's info: 
Robert LaBounty
11966 Ventura Boulevard
Studio City, CA 91604-2606
(818) 762-1491

He did my boy's ears in about 2 hours.


----------



## sik350 (Feb 9, 2010)

He did my brothers pinscher like two years ago but I am worried about the after care I wanted someone. Little closer thanks


----------



## sik350 (Feb 9, 2010)

Any one in Ventura or Santa mAria?


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

my cousins buddy who runs a kennel does them.. Bakersfield, CA


----------



## Mo-Jo (Feb 19, 2010)

NesOne said:


> If you're willing to drive about 2.5 hours to Encino/Studio City you will only need to make 4 trips total. The initial cropping, and once a week for 3 after-care visits.
> 
> The vet's info:
> Robert LaBounty
> ...


well u don't need to go for the first week, cause all they will do is clean it witch u can do at home. i went there for the first and all they did was just clean it with hydrogen peroxide and put neosporin. i was like that's it? i coulda done that at home. i had to drive 1 hour for 5 min of cleaning. so yea u don't have to go on the first week.


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

NesOne said:


> If you're willing to drive about 2.5 hours to Encino/Studio City you will only need to make 4 trips total. The initial cropping, and once a week for 3 after-care visits.
> 
> The vet's info:
> Robert LaBounty
> ...


thats where im going too hopefully next week

Where in the 805 are you OP? im in oxnard


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2010)

I live in the central coast and i think my bro and i will be goin to Dr. LaBounty. Can someone that has got there crop done with him post some pics up please so we can see his work. thanks


----------



## srl45cali (Jul 2, 2011)

*how much does he charge for ear cropping?*


----------



## gus (Aug 22, 2011)

I want to get my doggs ears cropped here in bakersfield i want it to be safe and i was wondering how much would it be???


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

The vets info is posted my suggestion is to call for current prices. Vet change prices all the time.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

here in Bakersfield my buddy just had his Cane Corso's ears done.. cost about $350 i think with meds


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

gus said:


> I want to get my doggs ears cropped here in bakersfield i want it to be safe and i was wondering how much would it be???


not sure if this is the place.. but they do it.. be sure and ask to see some pictures of ears that they've done before

Animal & Bird Hospital of Rosedale
9339 Rosedale Highway Suite H
Bakersfield, CA93312

Phone: (661) 589-1234


----------



## eclipsekennels (Mar 21, 2014)

*ear cropping in 805 california area!!!!!!!!*

live in oxnard ca and i had the same problem i called around 8 vets until finally was told about dr. lidikay at the fillmore animal hospital i took my 12 week old apbt and her ears came out beautiful he does amazing crps he can show you a album of his wrk i got a shw crop because my dog will show he onlky charges 350 and there are no hidden fees. he shows cane corsos and apbts hes a great vet


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

hard to believe, when i was taking care of that i charged, 

$10 per pup, ifi did the whole litter, $50 if i only did one,

and to this day i like mine better than any vet's job i've seen done.

that being said, 

why even crop them?????????????

i havent had one of mine cropped in over 20yrs...............


----------



## Santana1024 (May 13, 2015)

Does anyone have a number I could call to get my pups ears cropped!?


----------



## Santana1024 (May 13, 2015)

I live in Bakersfield ,Ca


----------

